# General > Upcoming Events >  Kaikoura snorkel / spearfish trip

## Munsey

Behind the scenes have been in contact with" stingray ". We are keen on a forum trip to kaiks ,November is a good month to get crays and water is warmer . So no set dates so it's up for discussion . I'll take a wee boat and some cray pots ,so bugs will be on the menu even if they are deep  :Psmiley: . I'm  entry level at free diving and stingray is at the other end of spectrum by sounds of it , so don't be scared of not fitting in . Just as a suggestion we could stay at peketa camp ground ( cabins , tents ) . We could also make it family friendly if that's easier to get a leave pass . It doesn't bother me either way , but the camps nice and kids enjoy the outdoors and mums seem to like it . Any interest ? Idears ? Changes ? .

----------


## Neckshot

The whanau idea is tempting to me and the wife is in my ear right now asking what the ferry price is :Zomg:

----------


## Mohawk660

WIll you free divers let me bring my tanks down ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Could be keen. Will run it past the family.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> WIll you free divers let me bring my tanks down ?


As long as you don't show us" breath holders up "     :Wink:  . Great place to scuba

----------


## Gibo

Munsey i will pm my adress to send the crays too  :Wink:

----------


## Richie

Keen as mustard.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

Munsey if tanks are cool I might even be keen on a dive or two myself.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Munsey

> Munsey if tanks are cool I might even be keen on a dive or two myself.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


He'll yes .  Ritchie swings both ways  :Thumbsup: . That is tanks or snorkel  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Set a date 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Better make it another 2 to your list Munsey me and tg are keen as a fat kid on a Christmas ham  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Canterbury anniversary weekend is 15 th to 17 th (cup week) . Kaiks is very busy with cantabs  and because of this we would want to book soon or avoid it . I see marlbrough has a long weekend 4 th nov . ( does this apply to Nelson ? ) . 
Around The weekend of 9 th 10 th ,may work ? Or around 23. -24 ?

----------


## veitnamcam

At this stage i am flexible. 
Just need a fixed date (any date) and as long as it is fixed i will work round it.
May be able to bring a boat but will depend on availability and funds.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I'll pm stingray Check what dates suite with him

----------


## longrange308

couple of us would be keen, new boat wont be done but will still have the centre console to use
or the mighty blow up with the big block 15 on the back :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I'll sit on the beach and play lifeguard with a box of Speights

----------


## Munsey

The camp alloys well behaved" pot lickers ".  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## seano

The wife and two kids keen as to come along  :Thumbsup: 
I cant swim for shit , let alone dive.. but could be a good LOL for those watching  :Yarr:

----------


## Munsey

> The wife and two kids keen as to come along 
> I cant swim for shit , let alone dive.. but could be a good LOL for those watching


Surf caster maybe  :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

We got a date yet? Trying to figure out if I can do another trip as well and a solid date would help  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 6MMBR

I would be keen to travel down, Dates permiting...Havent been spearfishing since last week. Having withdrawals

----------


## Munsey

> We got a date yet? Trying to figure out if I can do another trip as well and a solid date would help 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Will set a date then stingray may be off the grid ?

----------


## Munsey

mailto:reservations@kaikourapeketabeach.co.nz?subj  ect=Enquiry%20from%20Kaikoura%20Information%20&%20  Tourism%20Inc . Have rung the camp and left message as to inquire about availability cabins ? .

----------


## seano

> mailto:reservations@kaikourapeketabeach.co.nz?subj  ect=Enquiry%20from%20Kaikoura%20Information%20&%20  Tourism%20Inc . Have rung the camp and left message as to inquire about availability cabins ? .


Do they have caravan sites ?

----------


## Munsey

Sure do , and heaps of tent sites . Very big camp ground

----------


## seano

K think we .. the family will do the caravan thing or maybe cabin if available   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cabin would be good but can tent if need be.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

Hell yeah!! very sorry team had a week away from computer.. Munsey your a bloody legend!! 

Ok brief details..

SCUBA (TANKS) will be sweet as but must be transported in a seperate vehicle from any Paua.. so if you a carting tanks no Paua in your chilly bin to take home but you can have feed at camp eh. So not a biggie.

Crays are acessable from the shore so don't stess about boats (though) that said if your keen it would assist getting futher a field for pots and diving (tanks) some more off shore area's.

Weather.. this will be our weak point. This is a very exposed part of coast line if it's good it will be bloody fantastic if it's bad... well we could always have a wander up the a couple of hills.

Gear, everything from basic will be fine. Paua are accessible from waist deep, Crays well I won't promise anything but we were at Kaikoura over the past week and did ok got 11 males (girls all egged up at present) and the big fella got one very shallow. It will really come down to th vis.

Experience required.. none to basic to advanced .. I / we can cater to all skill levels though *MUST BE ABLE TO SWIM* is compulsary for the dive section of the trip.

Dates.. Any time would suit me no plans. Malbrough and Nelson Aniversary are differnt weekends though.

----------


## stingray

I would be keen for a Cabin but don't mind tenting would like a hot shower at the end of the day but a bucket bath is just as good. 

What I have. spare suit mask fins booties (size 10) so 8-11 would fit em. I'm xl size so if your smaller bring some poly prop to where under my suit would be an idea.Spear gun can source a couple. If we could source a couple of spare weight belts etc that would be great.

Knowledge of area.. I can almost garanttee a feed of Paua / Kina. Crays will depend on Vis / weather on the weekend, Butterfish and Moki are not one of my strong points but we can always go have a look. 

Experince.. I can take a first timer (adult or child) and show em the ropes, I am not a qulified instructor though. That said I have 20 + experince and am not a cowboy and will not put anyone at risk.

What to bring or beg borrow etc.. A KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR ABILTIES. If your can't clear your ears I cannot take you deeper than about 1 meter, If you are not a strong swimmer I can find a safe area for you to have a float and still experince free diving.

Mask ..One size type will not fit all... so mine may not suit you it will still work but a leaking mask is not ideal. A cheap wharehouse one will do the trick it just wont be a comfortable as a silcon one. 

Wetsuit. If you can source / borrow a suit that almost fits this would be a bounus that said I've seen hardy types in shorts and  t-shirt with a mask and snorkle gathering paua. Fins and booties would be a beinifit but not compulsary. and some cheap gloves would also help.

Paua knife.. Head down to your local MAF office and ask for one of their free paua knives they're bloody beaut.

Boats / rods / surfcasters if your keen bring em... If you don't have you can't do.

Cray pots as above.. Please have em Maf regs complient.

Foot note:- I'm keen for a feed of Paua but would rather limit our catch to a good feed each rather than taking our Quota (this is not a complusary rule there are specifc MAF regs in regards to catch limits).

----------


## Munsey

Great to have you onboard stingray , as far as tenting I'm thinking still at the camp so hot showers etc , and the cabin arrangement is perfect for groups as they have tent sites in front of them , even a fire pit to tallk up our diving depths . I will ring camp now and post dates . These are negotiable if don't suite the majority , but would rather they stay same . Cheers Munsey .

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome. I have a suit and boots and should be able to borrow mask fins and a sling.
I am goin to have to work on holding my breath for more than 3 seconds  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

You need to be clean shaven above the upper lip too ! Other wise you can't seal you mask . VC you can get a cure for holding on for longer than 3 seconds , on the Internet I believe  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Had a shave a couple of weeks ago

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Someone goin to pin a date on this then ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

The lovely Eve from peketa is emailing me some dates and tarif and availability of cabins . So falling into place

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Getting excited here!!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seano

> Getting excited here!!!! 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


x 4   :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 
We still looking at being kid friendly ?

----------


## seano

> x 4  
> We still looking at being kid friendly ?


That doesn't sound as dodgy as I thought it did ...after I posted that ??  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## stingray

> x 4  
> We still looking at being kid friendly ?


So long as the kids are friendly I will be to  :Thumbsup: 

Edit to add I'm family freindly and house trained.

----------


## seano

> So long as the kids are friendly I will be to 
> 
> Edit to add I'm family freindly and house trained.


Im family friendly and House trained .... actually im the HouseBitch  :Grin:

----------


## savagehunter

Join the club boss!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Can someone help with posting camp prices and map of camp .?I can forward email from the camp as I can't get it to post from iPad . :Pissed Off: 

Its looking good for around 10 th  nov with all cabins available and of course tents and van sites a plenty .

----------


## veitnamcam

Yay !

I can try munsey, incoming tx

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Fail :Sad:  I cant open the attachments.
Anyone else?

----------


## Munsey

Ok the weekend of 9 th 10 th November . I'm keen on going up on Friday so stay 8th and 9th . How does this sound ?

----------


## savagehunter

Email it through to me Munsey and I'll get it done tonight.  Pm inbound

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HDAttachment 12922

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds good to me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Yeehaaaa yip book me and Lisa a cabin and the young blokes a tent site ..well come down Friday morning slay the crays from all my secret spots and then can spend time with showing any green horns the ropes over the next few days!!!!!  

Buzzing big time wicked keen. Will bring my harpoon and some hard case young blokes. They almost house trained hence the tent and they trail bark a bit but they,re damn hard out finders. Really looking to meeting you guys. Lets go you lot.

Edit to add jokes about the secret spots I,ll share what I know as I've stated before Paua are a gimme crays well weather will be the biggest factor. Cheers again Munsey you are bloody champion.

----------


## veitnamcam

Munsey I ment to ask. Are we booking ourselves or you doing a group booking?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I think it will work better if we book individually  , just use " Munsey " as a reference,  they know me and my inquiry .

----------


## Munsey

Iv got a bit of spare gear that I will lend if anyone needs any . I can probably even get another spear gun too . I'm on a mission to weld up some more pots aswell .

----------


## veitnamcam

I can do a couple of collapsable pots

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> I can do a couple of collapsable pots
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Without seeing them , as a rule they need to be heavy and strong as kaiks is not very forgiving on wimpy pots . Big currents in south bay , even heavier pots get lost and moved around .

----------


## veitnamcam

Best i don't loose the old mans ones then !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

MAF are pretty active up in kaiks pots need to be named on floats and pots . Dairy cow ear tags are what I use on pots

----------


## stingray

Lis has booked us in.. Fingers crossed for good weather.

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
BUMP!

----------


## Rusky

> You need to be clean shaven above the upper lip too ! Other wise you can't seal you mask .:


Use Vaseline on the whiskers and you'll be fine.

----------


## Neckshot

> Attachment 14146
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HDAttachment 14146
> BUMP!


OMFG that's tasty looking tails ,mate.

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Somehow I put two of the same . This was the one I was hoping would sway you lot to come along

----------


## veitnamcam

We are coming- just need some cash to book cabin.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

Went down to Kaikoura for the day on Sat, females still in berry but males are going into soft shell, managed 7 between us and some very impressive paua.The Clarance was pumping with snow melt ... so things are looking good for Nov trip eggs will be gone and males should have shead by then.

Can't wait to be honest.. Lis is being my test pilot for me teaching someone to freedive from scratch... getting it together, got a good basic plan now.Not perfect but we'll get through.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cabin booked :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now.

----------


## Dead is better

I attempted to teach a neighbor to spearfish - the poor sod ended up chucking through his snorkel...

Its an eye opener to see what newbies cant tolerate

----------


## veitnamcam

Currently i can just hold my breath long enough to get my next breath and walking down stairs and up necessitates 10min couch time trying to catch my breath. Bloody chest infection.

Hopefully i should be back up to my usual ten seconds by Nov  :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Currently i can just hold my breath long enough to get my next breath and walking down stairs and up necessitates 10min couch time trying to catch my breath. Bloody chest infection.
> 
> Hopefully i should be back up to my usual ten seconds by Nov


I would have thought a smart man like you would have ambushed (your breath) it at the top of the stairs.

----------


## veitnamcam

Smart Arse  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

I feel like a kid waitng for Xmas... so close .. so far away... looking at heading down to kaikoura for a reccy over labour weekend. Will file a report if I do. wish the bloody weather would settle so I can get some bottom time in.

----------


## Munsey

> I attempted to teach a neighbor to spearfish - the poor sod ended up chucking through his snorkel...
> 
> Its an eye opener to see what newbies cant tolerate


I remember felling sick first time . I might have seen myself in mirror , wetsuit was two sizes two small  . Sight for sore eyes . No serous did fell sick , think was motion and anxiousness about what would encounter . Was whale bay in kaiks , got such a fright when put mask in water as vis was 20 mts I reacon , didn't want to see that far , ha ha wish it was that good now !

----------


## Munsey

Oh yeh bring on kaiks dive trip

----------


## K95

Just got back from there. Got about 15 odd Crays between us and a ton of fish. Bloody hot up there!

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope you left some for us !

----------


## ethos

Crays are pretty shallow at the moment and plenty around you should do alright in close 4-6 meters.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope the weather plays ball .

----------


## stingray

Screw this, can't wait any longer... im doing a reconasince mission tommorrow!

----------


## veitnamcam

Should i bring a rifle or na.

----------


## stingray

> Should i bring a rifle or na.


 yip!! if weather turns shit for diving we can climb hills. we can hunt in wind that would make diving unpleasent or damn near impossible.

Hell you may hate diving and prefer to wander the hills.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hmm I have already been warned not once but twice to not"Bugger off and leave me looking after the kids all weekend"
Perhaps you guys bring yours and we will play it by ear  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Sat at kaikoura, review... took us 3 hours of free diving to secure our limit of crays... Dived only one spot for our limit, the problem being all our go to rocks were loaded up with undersize stuff (was great eye candy but no good for filling ya guts). We ended finding the keepers by themselves in amongst the weed, the females have dicthed their eggs and most of the bucks have shed, unfortunatley it seems the bigger bucks are still in the process of sheading). A week may well help.

Don't be put off by the colour of the Clarenece as the tides are taking the murk north away from the fishing grounds. Water temp is still at the refreshing temp but paua were at knee deep at low tide and the crays were from 1.5 meters to as deep as we could dive. You didn't have to go to the bottom as the crays were holding on the side of the rocks. Vis was very good saw Moki but no butters but differnt spots hold better numbers of butters.

All in all things are looking promising for the weekned cray and paua wise, will have to see what the weather does.

----------


## Munsey

Who's coming ? Sounds like it's going to be good conditions pm me so I no how much white bait to bring ?

----------


## veitnamcam

I won't eat much white bait a couple of kilos will do me  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

dive gear  ... check 

heaps more dive gear ... check 

mincer ... check 

salt pepper onion butter..... check 

beer ... check 

would you guys think I'm a soft cock if I pack a towel?

got a spare seat if anyone wants a lift.

edit .... leaving Nelson Friday morning so could pick up from Blenhiem or anywhere on the way.

----------


## stingray

Catch you guys down there i'll be the bald chubby fella with the camo green wet suit drying on the line about 430 - 5pm other wise if the the weather forecast is correct I will be in the tide.Tan nissan terrano most likely parked up with a grey ford ute. 

Travel safe. Joe

----------


## veitnamcam

See ya there.

----------


## Munsey

Looking forward to it !

----------


## Spanners

Have a good trip guys
I'd love to be there and was intending to be, but have about 3 months of stuff to do before the wedding and it's next weekend!!!!!
Don't drink anything I wouldn't drink  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Like sea water:thumbdown: :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> Like sea water:thumbdown:


Depends if I'm diving LOL

----------


## Gibo

Good luck guys, may the weather gods shine down on thee!

----------


## Munsey

Thanks guys for a great weekend , and dinner last night doesn't get any better .  if anyone has an offer or opportunity to get out with VC or Stingray do ! , they truly are good bastards ! .

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome weekend.
Cheers Stingray and Munsey.
Good barstards :thumbup: :Cool:

----------


## stingray

A fantastic weekend with some of life's true gentlemen,fathers and husbands. 
Munsey , Cam a huge thanks for a epic weekend.  

I will file a report later, but let say we did some miles swum some miles, yarned dived saw NZ at its best  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Sounds like a great weekend, with better than top hotel grub :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Well here's a run down with out pic's sorry I'm not much of a photgrapher so fingers crossed Cam may post some.

It all started with a P.M from Munsey setting plans in place.. seemed like it took forever for the weekend arrive. 

Thursday 7th .. finshed work late, played hockey home to pack ... pack, un-pack, check repack... pace, pace, roll over, roll over, sleep beep beep!!! yay 

Friday 8th... A casual start and trip to the coast with a stop to visit family saw us catch up with the young folk at about 11am as they were finishing a swim at the spot we picked over last weekend. Same story this week heaps of small stuff not worth stirring up.So down the coast a bit saw us a spot we havent dived for 6 months. The young folk rock hopped about 200 yards north of our normal entry point while I geared up. I headed in and swam out to where the vis cleared and started hunting as Blake comes around the corner with a grin from ear to ear "got 4 beauts".. great!! now the presure was on the old man..up down up down (free diving)... small stuff again ... next thing ..."hey dad give us a hand"  ... little shit was diving turf I swam past and had a cray in each bloody hand, "theyre just sitting in the weed dad" what are ya doing?? need glasses or something??.... mutter mutter.

So an hour later were on the hard taking stock of their mornings efforts 3 butters, a handful of paua and 9 crays... bout then the MAF (now relabled as Minstry of Primary Industries) pulls in for a yarn and a look (she was hard case, bloody good sort) shot the breeze with her for a bit then hunger pushed us south to Kaikoura for a feed and regroup.

Sorted the accomadation for Lis and I and caught up with the young folk (20th birthday weekend differnt accomadation) and headed down the coast. Having people coming to get amoungst it tommorrow we opted for a new spot. We found some blue water and made our way through the mob of seals and into the tide at low water shit it was still deep it took less than 5 mins for Curly to have his hand in the air with a keeper, well hell even I managed one then two ..bugger me a third, Blake peeled out a couple of butters and curly forgot about the crays and headed off for a hunt. That was me I left them to it it was 6pm I was nackered and was wanting a cold one. 

We waited till the lads had finished sorted ourselves and made a sort of plan for Sat and then went out seperate ways.Got the pad cracked a beer looked around the park nup no camo wearing blokes to seen, so headed for a shower ran into a lady ( turns out to be Mrs Munsey I find out later) how ya going etc.. a hour later back at the pad Lis & I are dealing with a feed of fish & chips and a cold one when a bloke comes to the door... I meet Cam!

We wander over and I meet Munsey!! ( two fine looking gentlemen). They've being out setting cray pots so a plan for Saturday is hatched and after a yarn... Bed.

Saturday.. up Munsey and Cam are gone sorting the cray pots. So a coffie and wander around camp till the agreed time of 9am kick off.. trucks loaded kids gear etc and gone north up the coast through the sea mist to a spot that normaly is protected from swell. Arrive to find a meter swell rolling through but nothing to serious.. bit of a chin wag ,sort out, and were in the tide.

Munsey's off hunting butters, Cam heading for the wild blue younder, me trying to find crays, Lis floating around mask leeking and not feeling the best (it was like swimming in a washing machine near the rocks). Lis heads in and Cam yells out he's found the rock loaded with paua.. Beauty.. I head over to grab my catch sack and paua knives by the time I get to Cam he's amoungst the rocks getting a work out.  Try as we might we can't get back on the paua and half an hour later we pull the pin. I arrive at the beach to find the team yarning to the Maf bloke was kind of hard to measure a empty catch sack eh.. Damn.. Maf bloke told us that the swell south was the same but the water was clearier so up camp and down the coast  

11 am past the young folk minus a couple bodies apperantly the beer devil got'm the night before, they were prospecting some new turf, we had a quick yarn and I took the crew further down the coast. Back in the water minus Lis, out into the tide with better vis and onto the crays, tried to get Cam on to em but his ears were giving him grief, he could get down but not stay there. by the time I had mucked around the crays had gone back and with a swing and a miss I managed to scare em even futher back.. 

We dived the shit out of this spot got a hand full of paua and I eventualy snagged a cray, made the call to finish the day with getting a decent feed of paua but not before Cam and the kids gave a big old crab a tussel (good humor). South again in the water with the tide out we struggled with the bull kelp. Munsey got amongst em it took a bit of measuring but once he had his eye in he hooked out some beauts in waist deep water. That was it for us, time for home, back to camp we cleaned the paua and Cam and Munsey took the cray pots out for another soak, then they set about cooking up the hell feed crays , scallops , whitebait , venison we ate the tucker straight off the hot plate dusted in salt and down your neck. Fantastic!!! 

Dusk became evening the kids were put to bed (no rocking required they had done some miles) the fire lit and chairs pulled up, yarns told beers washed down an amazing tea untill bodies worn thin by a day in the tide needed to find a soft pillow and a warm blanket to. 

Sunday they arose to sea mist on the ground with dam near zero vis Cam and Munsey went out to collect the cray pots , they had to use the snail trial of the GPS and slowly make their way to the pots. They got home safe and sound with 3 crays one was a beaut. so smiles all round. Then came the eventual clean up , pack and good byes and next times!!

Lis drove me north back up the coast as I watched a calm and clear sea, we stopped for a break and I stood looking at the sea my mind willing me to get amongst it one more time and my body saying "I don't bloody think so". To be honest I was knackered, so we watched a bloke suit up and jump into the tide and 10 mins later wave a butterfish at me.. I had time enough to think what an amazing part of the contry we live in surrounded by warm welcoming shareing people. A huge thankyou to Cam, Munsey, Lis, wives and the kids.

Till next time!!

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like a bloody good weekend! Nice write up Stinger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Well written and keen to do again , and main thing was the mrs loved it too

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea great weekend. Kids loved it and were well knackered:thumbup:
Wife even enjoyed herself.
Cheers guys.

----------


## Munsey

Cool picks VC did you see any baby seals in the pick of the water fall ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Was only a couple up there, couldnt catch them in a pic phone to slow to take pic.
Kids enjoyed watching them.

----------


## Munsey



----------


## Gibo

Shit!

----------


## Munsey

> Shit!


Was another 4 letter word I used when I seen it

----------


## Gibo

> Was another 4 letter word I used when I seen it


Seen packies that big but shit!

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a Kahurangi one, you can pick up those little ones off the beach with the spotlight :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> Looks like a Kahurangi one, you can pick up those little ones off the beach with the spotlight


Was on Jody's fagbook , said it was west coast SI.  Was thinking it would have been there

----------


## gadgetman

Think I need to sort out some gear and get back into the water. Looks like a fantastic trip.

----------


## veitnamcam

Kids have been asking when we are goin back :Cool:

----------


## stingray

How's febuary sound?

----------


## Munsey

Feb sounds good ,

----------


## veitnamcam

Can't commit this far out but yep sounds good. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## craigc

Well done lads, sounds like a great time all round. We are heading down on Thursday for a hunting/diving mission...

----------


## Richie

Looks and sounds like it was a great trip, was intending to head up but been off the radar for a while.... be keen on the next one!

----------


## stingray

how would first weekend in March suit everyone??

Long enough after xmas for the finances to recover from xmas, weather should be warm and hopefully settled. Crays will be all god no softies or eggs.

Family freindly worked great last time. I got some new spots and some old faithfuls. I can organise the accomadation.

All welcome.

----------


## mikee

Well if you were all to take 22,23 and 24th of April off then You could have 10 days off but only use 3 of your own leave, (assuming of course you are an employee not an owner of a business)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well if you were all to take 22,23 and 24th of April off then You could have 10 days off but only use 3 of your own leave, (assuming of course you are an employee not an owner of a business)


If i could afford it i would take all of April off! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> how would first weekend in March suit everyone??
> 
> Long enough after xmas for the finances to recover from xmas, weather should be warm and hopefully settled. Crays will be all god no softies or eggs.
> 
> Family freindly worked great last time. I got some new spots and some old faithfuls. I can organise the accomadation.
> 
> All welcome.


Put me down in pencil at this stage till i know what Im up to for the roar if anything.

----------


## Munsey

> Put me down in pencil at this stage till i know what Im up to for the roar if anything.


Good way to get brownie points with the girls before we all go bush 4 weeks later  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

> If i could afford it i would take all of April off!


Used to hunt with a guy years ago took all his  leave holidays in the roar , had a mrs and two kids too . He certainly wore the pants  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

What were you planning for accommodation stingray? Same as last time or got something up your sleeve?

A mate has recently brought a lifestyle block in mount lyford.
Id have to check up but Im sure we could use that, tents etc.

----------


## stingray

Hell that would be beaut Cam.. Let us know how it stacks up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hell that would be beaut Cam.. Let us know how it stacks up.


He said most welcome to use it, now i just have to find out where it is ?

----------


## stingray

> He said most welcome to use it, now i just have to find out where it is ?


Thats huge. What is his tipple? I'll buy the gentleman a bottle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dunno, got the address now. 
Will Google earth it and see what's there or not.
Think it is a few acres of bare land.

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;190316]Dunno, got the address now. 
Will Google earth it and see what's there or not.
Think it is a few acres of bare land.[/QUOTE

even better because after a days diving and a couple of coldies, I wouldn't want to keep the kids awake practicing my sn/roaring!  :2 Z Z:

----------


## veitnamcam

Right we can camp here for nothin. Its a triangular section with the point being the clear bit on the tight bend of the road and fanning out across the creek and up the other side to the farmland.

Without trying to work it out i would guess 3-5 acre ?

Only downside i can see is its a bit of a trek to the coast.

Where the hand on the screen is.







What say yous?

----------


## stingray

Looks like a sweet wee spot. Might be a bit of a drive to set cray pots. Then again free accomadation is fantastic, great place for the kids. When It comes to diving we will be at the coast for the day. 

Me I'm keen. 

your thoughts please team.

----------


## username

At our place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## username

> At our place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wtf My bad that was sposed to be a txt to someone???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## savagehunter

Would be very keen to get in on this trip since we couldn't afford the last one. Am busy the second week of March though. What date were you thinking stingray? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

1st weekend of march..will post dates. Hope to work in with Vietnamcam so cost for accomadation will be a donation for a bottle or two for the land owner.

----------


## stingray

Save your $$$ for the roar guys, The young folk have hit kaik's again and the crays are thin on the ground (well for the shore divers any way). It my suggestion we save our $$ for a more productive time, say later in the year. 

As happened last year crays were harder to pick up after xmas and taking this plus the roar following closely behind this trip I would think that we would be better leaving this trip till later in the year. The young blokes are no amatur's to this area and when they are struggling to secure a good feed I wouldn't want to invest others time and $$ for a non productive trip.

Add this to the fact I'm hemeraging $$ at the present (kids, truck, house). I would be struggling to make it down at all myself.

Sorry to let you guys down, but I would rather make an honest call and postpone rather than dissapoint.

Stingray.

----------


## veitnamcam

was goin to bloody tricky for us to make it anyway.

----------


## gadgetman

Later sounds good to me, hopefully be right to join in the fun by then too.

----------


## gadgetman

Whole kit so far less than $200, most expensive the weight belt and weights. What else should I look out for?
Will look out for better fins to use with boots.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whole kit so far less than $200, most expensive the weight belt and weights. What else should I look out for?
> Will look out for better fins to use with boots.


some kind of cooking device and beer cooling device would be handy.

----------


## Munsey

> Whole kit so far less than $200, most expensive the weight belt and weights. What else should I look out for?
> Will look out for better fins to use with boots.


Try sea water ! I find it far more productive than tar seal

----------


## gadgetman

> some kind of cooking device and *deer* cooling device would be handy.


Got plenty of cooking and cooling devices. Should get an ice bin though.

Have pretty much the same kit for gadgette #2, she is really keen. Might need to bring 'Betsie" to sort out any surfie types that hang around.

----------


## stingray

What you need is a good bugger with some handy spots, :Have A Nice Day:  not a couple of cheeky buggers taking the piss ( made me laugh though)  :Mouse: 

Gadget your sorted, grab 30 - 40ft of hardy line a float and a cheap sack or catch bag. The rest is diving time. 

 Welcome to our world!!!

----------


## gadgetman

Think I could easily rummage that gear out of the garage. Have floats, para cord, builders line, heavy braid, ... Might look out for catch bags.

Do you use a dive flag?

----------


## Munsey

> Think I could easily rummage that gear out of the garage. Have floats, para cord, builders line, heavy braid, ... Might look out for catch bags.
> 
> Do you use a dive flag?


You want cord or thin rope that not tangle and not soak up water , dive flag not used normally . Have only seen them in shops but never in use . Orange float seems to be the norm . Can get them with a wee mast and flag on top . I'm guessing not used as they would be sure to get stuck in weed and bull calp , rocks etc . 
I'm talking kaiks in shallow or around reefs , where there shouldn't be boats . Don't no what's the norm in other parts of country ?

----------


## longrange308

also get a measuring device of some sort,

----------


## Munsey

And an ikki stick thingie . I made mine ss spike to kill your fish . Hangs under my float . Don't want fish attracting bigger fish  :O O: . Also a spear gun ! They are just cool

----------


## sako75

Never never ever fire a speargun on dry land. Tried it once. When the spear reached the end of the line (I was further from the grassy bank than I thought) the spear came flying back at a phenomenal speed  :Wtfsmilie:  :Whut:

----------


## veitnamcam

When's the next trip then guys?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

And ya'all make sure you know about the new rules regarding "tail clipping your catch" MOF are heavilly enforcing it at the moment. Was there monday / tuesday and they were having fun at the ramp

----------


## Munsey

I'm away for a week white baiting on the coast 4th to 11 October . Pretty sure that's it for me as in commitments . Can do it after then give me time to catch a feed of bait for the troops   :Psmiley: . Stingrays got his finger on the pulse on crayfish activity so maybe he can make the call on when can be good ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> And ya'all make sure you know about the new rules regarding "tail clipping your catch" MOF are heavilly enforcing it at the moment. Was there monday / tuesday and they were having fun at the ramp


WTF does that mean Mikee? no doubt people who catch crays know but I have never heard of it.

----------


## mikee

2 weeks ago a new marine reserve was gazetted off kaikoura. And according to those in "the know all "recrecreational rock lobsters" must have their tails clipped. Commercial guys say this has come about to stop them being sold to restaurants ( it makes them easy to spot). Not clipped = instant fine
Fishing regulations: Kaik
and

http://www.doc.govt.nz/Documents/con...hing-rules.pdf

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah I see the old no quota commercial fisherman trick.

----------


## mikee

yeah apparently local resturants were none to happy about the change neither. 
You can read between the line there I guess  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Thanks Mikee , those regs have changed abit . Sea perch now a limit and size also only 6 paua and the cray tail thingie ! .

----------


## mikee

> Thanks Mikee , those regs have changed abit . Sea perch now a limit and size also only 6 paua and the cray tail thingie ! .


yep, better to not find out the hard way eh.
I had a wee tiki tour round south bay on Tuesday testing a 3D bottom profiling sounder (fish finder) after installation. Even the commercial boys were amazed what some of the rocks they thought they new well actually looked like. I will try to get some pics, some were real close to the South Bay  boat ramp too

----------


## Gibo

> yep, better to not find out the hard way eh.
> I had a wee tiki tour round south bay on Tuesday testing a 3D bottom profiling sounder (fish finder) after installation. Even the commercial boys were amazed what some of the rocks they thought they new well actually looked like. I will try to get some pics, some were real close to the South Bay  boat ramp too


Is that similar to piscatis?

----------


## Munsey

> yep, better to not find out the hard way eh.
> I had a wee tiki tour round south bay on Tuesday testing a 3D bottom profiling sounder (fish finder) after installation. Even the commercial boys were amazed what some of the rocks they thought they new well actually looked like. I will try to get some pics, some were real close to the South Bay  boat ramp too


That sounds pretty cool , would love to see the photos .

----------


## Munsey

> Is that similar to piscatis?


Tis cats piss backwards  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Is that similar to piscatis?


Nearly, Maxsea and Piscartus require multipule passes over and area to build up a picture, WASSP (my employer developed this) can show you a lot of detail in a single pass


to give you some idea and I would love to get a demo one on my boat  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

Question , will the centre fin grow back if removed then put back in the ocean ?

----------


## mikee

I think it may when they "shed"
If your forum trip comes off I will try my contacts to see where the fish are at. Never saw you there on Monday I guess you weren't launching beside whalewatch.

----------


## Munsey

> I think it may when they "shed"
> If your forum trip comes off I will try my contacts to see where the fish are at. Never saw you there on Monday I guess you weren't launching beside whalewatch.


I was thinking that recreational fishers could remove fins on small bugs , and the commercial boys could not take them . I'm not going to do it but I'm sure some would
Just stingray at kaiks Monday , I've got a real job !

----------

